

The second act of the check in - Blocks8
http://www.brittanymlaughlin.com/post/10226016586/the-second-act-of-the-check-in

======
scottkduncan
I think checking in could make sense as a part of something like life
analytics. Maybe a mint.com for your life, where you check in (and perhaps
check out) of places you go daily or weekly. You get a dashboard of how much
time you've spent in each place and this allows you to recalibrate habits that
have built up over time.

Do I really want to spend that much time grocery shopping? Maybe a delivery
service is for me. Am I spending enough time exercising? Does my girlfriend
dominate my life too much? There do seem to be possibilities beyond just "this
is where I am now!"

~~~
Blocks8
Great point- life hacking is much easier when you have the data to look at.

------
suking
What was the first act? Pump tons of $ into companies and never make it past
the early adopters...? Outside of S.V. I don't think anyone ever checks in. I
never have and I literally don't know anyone who has.

~~~
Blocks8
I think the check in started as a way to communicate 'This is what I'm doing
right now' tied to a location. I've found more value in the 'this is what I
did in the past'. So the utility of the check in isn't instant, it's faith
that one day it will be useful.

~~~
suking
How will it be useful? I just don't see the point right now. Maybe if
Starbucks or some restaurant said check in and get 50% off - but that isn't
very sustainable either - more like 1-off events.

